# Six Minute Solutions



## Krakosky (Jan 6, 2012)

Did anyone purchase and use the six minute solutions for MD? I was going to buy it but most of the reviews on amazon said it was too riddled with errors to be useful. However the six minute solutions for T/F and HVAC got great reviews. Should I just get them for T/F and HVAC even tho I'll be taking the MD depth?


----------



## aneesu786 (Jan 6, 2012)

I took the ME-MD Exam, and passed. Didn't have the six minute solution, there are some sample problems from the book here: http://ppi2pass.com/shop/pe-exams/mechanical-pe-exam/six-minute-solutions-for-mechanical-pe-exam-mechanical-systems-and-materials-problems-sxmm2.html

If you study the MERM and sample problems and NCEES test problems then you should be good. Also study Shigley (highly recommend it)!


----------



## Krakosky (Jan 8, 2012)

I read thru MERM chapters 14-59, 69 and just started working thru the accompanying MERM practice problems. I have Shigley's book and also the Machinery Handbook. I have the 2008 and 2010 NCEES practice exams and still am looking to find the 2001 practice exam at a decent price. My plan from here on out is to work thru the MERM practice problems and then the NCEES practice tests, tabbing my references along the way. I also have the MERM Quick Reference but am debating on whether to use it or not since it doesn't contain all of the equations and tables that are within the MERM. I have scanned the MERM index and appendices and plan on getting them bound separately so it will be easier than flipping back and forth thru the MERM. I plan on taking a Mechanical PE review course also.

Do you have any other study advice? What was your study routine that enabled you to pass?


----------



## aneesu786 (Jan 8, 2012)

In the MERM, there is a study schedule in the Preface of the book (read the entire Preface/Introduction), it tells you the chapters that you should go through, follow that table.

General tips:

Don't study the engineering economics too much, there is usually only a question or two.

I would spend 2-3 hours on weekdays studying --- reading a chapter from the MERM and doing the MERM practice problems for that chapter, and then move on to the next chapter. I started studying 2.5 months before the exam day, many recommend putting in 250-300 hours of study/practice to be adequately prepared. I think I had 200 hours of studying.

On weekends, I would study 8-10 hours sample routine --- ready chapter do sample problems...general advice---do as many practice or sample problems as possible.

Understanding the fundamentals is the key, and then developing speed through the problems is a must.

For the NCEES sample exam - you have two choices: review the sample test problems as you study through each section (flip through the test book, find relevant problems that you just studied in the MERM book.... OR Save the test book till the end (one or two weeks before actual exam) and then take it one shot.

Eventually do the entire NCEES test exam (8-hours with a 30 min break) in one sitting to simulate actual test taking day. I did it the Sunday before the actual exam week.

Definitely study the Shigley, read through each chapter or skim through the chapters, pay attention to each table and figure in the shigley. I used Shigley the most after the MERM

Some one loaned me a mechanical pencil they used on their previous PE exam, if you have it use it when you study, if not use a typical mechanical pencil.

Practice with the calculator you plan to use on the test

Don't forget to take Roark hand-book of equation, i missed a question because i didn't take it with me.

People brought in suitcases filled with books, i would recommend taking any reference book that you think might be useful. I took these books: MERM, MERM practice, NCEES sample exam, Shigley, a engineer formula book (any one is good enough), a thermodynamics book, and another Machine design book other than Shigley, and my FE reference manual they gave us when I took it.

On the exam, you will come across question that will not be in any reference book (e.g. material selection problems), use logic to solve these, so when you work through sample problems after you get the right answer, try to use logical arguments to eliminate the wrong answers...this should develop you logical process of elimination technique.

use a wrist watch to time your study habits, you will use the same watch on the test day

eat and work-out, hang out with friends to relieve stress

don't forget your family as you prepare for this exam, i was married (no kids) when i studied for it and worked a full-time job, be disciplined.

The exam is difficult, its your enemy, know that you will get questions wrong, but if you prepare for it, you will get enough right to pass it.

Good luck


----------



## hountzmj (Jan 8, 2012)

I passed in April 2011. I used the 6ms. They did have their issues and errors.

I suggest getting the eratta and working through the problems. For all of their issues they helped since they give you more problems and exposure to them.


----------



## Krakosky (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for the input. While working thru the prectice problrms for Ch 17 (fluid dynamics) I noticed that there are a handful of problems that require an iterative solution or some assumptions to be made. Will there be any problems like this on the actual exam? If not, I'm going to skip these types of problems.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 11, 2012)

Don't skip problems just because iterative solution may or may not be on the exam. The whole point of studying is to understand the material and how to solve problems. You may not set yourself up for failure if you skip them, but you're sure not doing yourself any good.


----------



## HeaLI (Jan 11, 2012)

Completing 6MS HVAC the week prior and bringing it to the test was definitely worth the cost of the book. I brought EVERYTHING I was familiar with to the test and felt that the benefit definitely outweighed the cost.


----------



## Krakosky (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm considering getting all 3 6MS. I might skip those problems the first time around just to make sure I can cover all the chapters and then come back to them later.


----------



## aneesu786 (Jan 11, 2012)

I think you have a good start on your review, definitely work alot of problems, especially problems that are not easy for you. In the NCEES sample exam problems, notice that there will be tough obscure problems, work those out too. Try to understand the fundamental principle behind those problems. Once I got the idea behind a problem, i could solve any other variation of that problem. Believe me you will see problems on the exam you take that were not on any previous exams, so don't freak out, this Exam is passable if you study enough different kinds of problems.

I think you will do fine, just keep up your study habits. Oh don't get overwhelmed with buying all these review books, buy them and keep them, but try to work through the MERM and Shigley, go chapter -by- chapter.

Be Confident and have a uplifting attitude, be optimistic always.


----------



## pbrme (Mar 1, 2012)

^Agree. I worked most of the 6min solutions, and found mistakes, but this helped me become confident in knowing what was correct and what wasn't.

If I got the wrong answer, I would analyze my results and find my mistakes, refining my ability until I felt confident. In the instances where I couldn't justify the solution, I would use an alternative approach or two, and became well versed enough to know where the authors mistakes were made. I also had the afternoon series DVD and it was even worse, but provided the same result. I know it's been said on here a few times, but success on the PE comes from your confidence in the material, and your ability to quickly reference a solution.


----------

